# Server 2008 - can't replace boot disk



## Hazze99 (Dec 15, 2013)

A few years ago, I installed Server 2008 R2 on a HP Pavilion d4000. It still works fine, but as a precaution, I recently started to replace some of the drives. The boot disk is an old Seagate Barracuda ST3250823AS (data sheet is here: http://www.seagate.com/support/disc/manuals/sata/cuda72008_sata_pm.pdf - I think it's a SATA-I drive). The new drive is a WDC 1TB SATA-III drive - I've used the same model to replace a few other drives without any problems. However, when I try to replace the boot drive (regardless if I clone the old drive using Clonezilla or if I restore from a backup to the new drive), windows won't start correctly. It loads all drivers etc but cracshes just before the "Applying computer settings" screen (the arrow cursor becomes visible for a few seconds before the computer restarts). Same thing with safe mood.

Any suggestions? All help is much appriciated!


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Boot from the Server disc and try a repair. It should correct any boot issues.


----------



## SunnyWilson (Oct 24, 2013)

is this a fresh install you are doing? how many disks are there in the system?
also if you try the repair try to see if there is a specific driver for your disk.


----------

